# nous rattrapent



## Frasi

Buongiorno,
sarei grata se mi spiegaste il senso della frase tra ***, dove viene ripetuto 2 volte il verbo rattraper. Siamo sempre nel salone aeronautico e a parlare è una delle aziende che ha partecipato:

On réalise qu'entre notre capacité et notre imagination technique d’une part  et le besoin du marché d’autre part, il y a parfois des décalages. Parfois on anticipe trop et parfois on est un tout petit en retard. Ici, je vois qu'il y a des éléments qui sont un peu réfléchis sur pas mal d'architectures et **ça permet de rattraper à la fois des solutions systèmes qui nous rattrapent** avec des technologies qu'on a déjà. Et inversement, des technologies pour préparer le futur – peut-être dans cinq ans ou dans dix ans  - parce les marchés ne sont pas toujours aussi rapides à adopter de nouvelles technologies. 

Devo dire che non mi è chiaro. Sta parlando delle tempistiche tecnologiche, ma non so proprio come rendere rattraper in questa frase.


----------



## matoupaschat

E l'originale è solo in francese? Perché sembra già tradotto, non dico come!


----------



## Frasi

Ciao Matou!
Meno male che lo dice un madrelingua! Pensavo di essere l'unica a non capire molto bene...questo e' l'originale, sono dei sottotitoli. Forse chi ha fatto la trascrizione era ubriaco. Intanto, tra mezz'ora consegno e non so come aggiustare la frase


----------



## matoupaschat

Capito, e quello che ha fatto i sottotitoli lavorava sentendo il commento, non leggendolo.
Il primo _rattraper_ deve significare _rimediare a, correggere. _Il secondo _raggiungere._


----------



## Frasi

Grazie, ho fatto quello che potevo.


----------

